# Carrot Wine



## Tom (Sep 20, 2009)

OK I scored 50# of carrots for $4.00. 

Now I need a tried and true recipe for carrot wine OR something else I can do with them.


----------



## arcticsid (Sep 20, 2009)

I remeber someone in here last year talking about carrot wine and I remember them saying it was actually quite good. I hope you find a good recipe, I'd be interested to see how it works for you. I have a feeling St Allie will come up with something. Seems like it may work for beer. I tried a pumpkin ale or something a while back and it was horrible. Carrots may work for beer, though I'll bet it would be better for wine.

You could always get a horse to feed them to, but, it would have to be a small one, I doubt 50# would last very long!

My neighbor had horses, and I too came across a great deal on broken carrots so I decided to make horse friends. One of them discovered they were in my shirt pocket and bit me in the boobie, so this option may not be for everyone. It could have turned out far worse if I would have had them in my front pants pocket!! LOL
Troy


----------



## Leanne (Sep 20, 2009)

So that you can forego boobie biting horses, this is the recipe I used.

* 3 1/2 pounds carrots
* 1 pound raisins
* 5 cups granulated sugar
* 1/2 teaspoon yeast energizer
* 6 oranges, juice and rind
* 1/4 teaspoon tannin
* 1 campden tablet
* 1 package wine yeast
* 1 gallon water 

Wash and scrub carrots. Chop into small pieces. Put in a pot with 3 liters (about 12 cups) of water. Boil until soft -- about 15 to 20 minutes. Strain the liquid into primary fermentor. DO NOT PRESS.

Put the carrot pieces back into pot and add another 3 liters (12 cups) water. Boil 5 minutes. Strain into primary fermentor. DO NOT PRESS. Discard the pulp. Add enough water to the liquid to make 1 gallon.

Chop raisins and add to fermentor. Add all other ingredients except the yeast. Let sit overnight. Check specific gravity -- it should be between 1.090 and 1.100. Add yeast. Stir daily for three or four days, until frothing stops.

Do not let the wine stand on the must for more than 5 days. The orange peel will start to make it bitter.

Strain. Siphon into secondary fermentor and place airlock.

For a dry wine, rack in three weeks, and every three months for one year. Bottle.

For a sweet wine, rack at three weeks. Add 1/2 cup sugar dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of sugar. Rack every three months until one year old. Bottle.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Sep 20, 2009)

carrot cake is alway great.Not everything is better(I know Im cussing)made into wine


----------

